

Will China’s Best Coders Flock to Kai-Fu Lee’s New Incubator? - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/06/will-china%E2%80%99s-best-coders-flock-to-kai-fu-lee%E2%80%99s-new-incubator/

======
falsestprophet
This could be the best opportunity for non-Chinese entrepreneurs to get a feel
for doing business in that country. I would be on the next plane.

